# Bosc viv build



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok so after some reasearch i decided to get a bosc and found a one in need of a home at 20mnth old male currently 2.5ft. 
Now hes in a 4ft viv for now but during month im building his new home which incorperates my current 7ft turtle home
So a kind of full wall feature 

His viv can be ideal 10ftx2.5x2.5 with 2ft of i deeper digging area than the rest.
I can go 10x3x2.5 if its needed .
He will be housed alone as i dont think its big enough for two and wouldnt like to introduce another bosc to him and end up needing two huge vivs

Quick q . Will 8mm glass be strong enough to keep him in if for some reason he lashed out at it ?


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

scoobydrew said:


> Ok so after some reasearch i decided to get a bosc and found a one in need of a home at 20mnth old male currently 2.5ft.
> Now hes in a 4ft viv for now but during month im building his new home which incorperates my current 7ft turtle home
> So a kind of full wall feature
> 
> ...


8mm should be fine. But if you're worried, its easy to source toughened glass which is what i use in my setups.


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is rough draft of the idea its width is wall to wall boiler top is 1ft from ceiling to give ila idea of my vision of the reptile wall pluss turtles lol
Obviously ill be working the weight of tank and supporting it with adaquate supports probs 4x4 wood which ill incorperate into bosc's viv as a feature. 








I did get a price a while back for 10mm toughend glass at a price of 300quid. Surely its available cheaper lol


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

make friends with double glazing companies.
once the glass has blown they cant use it anymore and have to pay to have it disposed of.
I use toughened double glazed and split the glaze to get two sheets of toughened glass (typically 4mm).

Most glazing companies will have piles of good glass that they dont want so its always worth asking around to see what you can find.

The setup idea looks good though, i'd recommend a bit more height if you can though. With 2 ft deep substrate a 1ft window will be hard to see through


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

oh, just seen its 2 ft tall.. i'd definately recommend more height to allow your bosc to have plenty burrowing room


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

I was planning on having a 2x3 digging box. I could go another 6 inches taller just need a bigger stool for the other half to feed her beloved turtles lol
I think i put wrong mesurements on paper it shud be 10 long 3 wide and 2.5 high 
I could add another half a foot height on it thou and have a full 12 inch digging and 2 ft abive soul/sand mix. How does that sound


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

an adult bosc needs a minimum of 18 inches depth of burrowing substrate and better still would be 2ft deep ,


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

They will need to be able to burrow in the substrate, a digging box simply wont be sufficient enough for a burrowing species of monitor.


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Allinfo is great and i do listen and take in advise learnin is good
Woukd you mind posting a pic if your setup for some added inspiration to me.
Can see me moving the turtles to another area and filling this wall for monitor.
Are they solitary lizards too as carnt find much about that 

Cheers again


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

The thicker the glass, the more expensive it, but 6mm toughened glass is stronger and cheaper than it's thicker standard counterparts. I just bought a piece that was 4x3ft for £72 and you'll need 2 of these...which is half of the price you mentioned :2thumb:


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

4.5x2 idealy lol vivs extended to 10ft


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

not a very good photo, sorry..


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Noofy said:


> not a very good photo, sorry..
> 
> image


 
nice looking viv whats its dimensions, and just wondering why you have vents in there as i didnt think you were supposed to as they let to much humidity out. Ive been building myself one its just about finished, just have some more soil to get then put the glass in.


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks good but you know your basking area will a fully grown adult be able to turn around 
I was thinking more of a single layer with a few climbing areas logs odd rock shelf ect going to spend some time sitting by him drawing bosc viv .2

Can they be paired up in a 10ft or will he be totaly happy as can be by himself 
So roughly total size now 10x3x2 walking space with 10x3x2 full digging area


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

mitsi said:


> nice looking viv whats its dimensions, and just wondering why you have vents in there as i didnt think you were supposed to as they let to much humidity out. Ive been building myself one its just about finished, just have some more soil to get then put the glass in.


ALL creatures NEED fresh air :whistling2:


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok guys i carnt stress how much i appreciate your help and advise to give my bosc the best i can hes more active than when i got him allready and walming to me .
Now back to viv i can give him a total of living viv of 10ftlong 3ftwide 2ft deep and a digging area of 10ftlong 3ftwide 1.5ft deep. This size would allow me have him downstairs where he would see more of me and my guest ect
However if i put him up stairs where he wouldnt see me as much i have pretty much half a room 10ft long and watever other dimentions with a 7ft window . But like i say he wouldnt see much of anyone up there and hes all alone 

Is his downstiars home big enough for him hes 2 in dec and only 2.5ft so i wouldnt of thought hes guna be a huge beast.


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Round 2 lol








How does this look


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Veyron said:


> ALL creatures NEED fresh air :whistling2:


but boscs need the humidity and you dont put vents in their vivs, they get a good enough air exchange when their enclosures are being opened, this just helps to make them become dehydrated.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

scoobydrew said:


> Round 2 lol
> image
> How does this look


 
yeah that will be fine for him, in my opinion being downstairs is better as he will be able to see all the comings and goings and helps them to get used to you. Just remember a good soil/sand mix for substrate and no vents in the viv.


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

mitsi said:


> nice looking viv whats its dimensions, and just wondering why you have vents in there as i didnt think you were supposed to as they let to much humidity out. Ive been building myself one its just about finished, just have some more soil to get then put the glass in.


my savannah monitors get cycled as i breed them. Therefore i open the vents in the hot and dry season. these ones are on a sliding track so i can choose how much ventilation i need in accordance to the month.
but just to clarify, this species do not need any sort of air vents installed in the vivarium. you are not sealing them in an air tight enclosure and i can assume that a good owner will be opening the door at very least every other day to provide food, clean water and check the reptile is in good health.
mitsi is 100% correct as it allows too much dry air in and lets out all the humidity which will lead to slow dehydration.




scoobydrew said:


> Looks good but you know your basking area will a fully grown adult be able to turn around
> I was thinking more of a single layer with a few climbing areas logs odd rock shelf ect going to spend some time sitting by him drawing bosc viv .2
> 
> Can they be paired up in a 10ft or will he be totaly happy as can be by himself
> So roughly total size now 10x3x2 walking space with 10x3x2 full digging area


That basking platform is a 4x2 shelf, it provides more than enough room for moving around. I have used an elevated basking area to allow for more floor space. Savannahs spend the majority of their time foraging and digging and therefore you want to provide as much open ground as possible.
Sav's can live happily together but there are always an exception to the rule. If you are intending to keep a pair, i would recommend setting up another vivarium for when they need separating.



scoobydrew said:


> Round 2 lol
> image
> How does this look


The added depth is a lot better, looking good dude :2thumb:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Noofy said:


> my savannah monitors get cycled as i breed them. Therefore i open the vents in the hot and dry season. these ones are on a sliding track so i can choose how much ventilation i need in accordance to the month.
> but just to clarify, this species do not need any sort of air vents installed in the vivarium. you are not sealing them in an air tight enclosure and i can assume that a good owner will be opening the door at very least every other day to provide food, clean water and check the reptile is in good health.
> mitsi is 100% correct as it allows too much dry air in and lets out all the humidity which will lead to slow dehydration.
> 
> ...


 
thanks for clearing that up, you get told so many different things about this , heres a link to my viv build pease let me know what you think. 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/880993-start-bosc-viv-build-pics.html thanks


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Looking good mate  be good to see ot complete
Noofy yesh i was planning of taming maxwell down as hes a right moody boy and whipping and hissing when i go for his water or move his hide back to place. Then i was going to setup a 6ft viv upstairs and try get another similar sized monitor for him as ide be afraid hed hurt a baby


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Noofy said:


> That basking platform is a 4x2 shelf, it provides more than enough room for moving around. I have used an elevated basking area to allow for more floor space. Savannahs spend the majority of their time foraging and digging and therefore you want to provide as much open ground as possible.


This is what I'm doing and your viv looks identical to mine - minus the shelf :notworthy:

I haven't put the shelf in yet because I'm trying to find a thick branch or tree stump to put underneath.


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

mitsi said:


> thanks for clearing that up, you get told so many different things about this , heres a link to my viv build pease let me know what you think.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/880993-start-bosc-viv-build-pics.html thanks


the build is looking fantastic! i saw the thread when you put the first pictures up but it's come a long way, some lucky bosc is going to love that. :2thumb:




scoobydrew said:


> Looking good mate  be good to see ot complete
> Noofy yesh i was planning of taming maxwell down as hes a right moody boy and whipping and hissing when i go for his water or move his hide back to place. Then i was going to setup a 6ft viv upstairs and try get another similar sized monitor for him as ide be afraid hed hurt a baby


Whipping and hissing isn't necessarily a bad thing. Its good that your monitor has attitude as it's often a sign that he's in good health!
My monitors are all nutcases, very hyperactive and will often get a little hissy with me. If you are looking to house another one with him it will need to be of a similar size. However you will also need to be prepared to separate them if necessary, so ensure you have a spare setup on standby!




Veyron said:


> This is what I'm doing and your viv looks identical to mine - minus the shelf :notworthy:
> 
> I haven't put the shelf in yet because I'm trying to find a thick branch or tree stump to put underneath.


Yeah, we've fixed a log under the shelf to support it and also have a large tree trunk under the shelf in which they burrow under. I'm considering adding an extra shelf a little higher on the other side simply to create more areas for them to explore..


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Cannot wait to see it finished.:2thumb:


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Would be nice to handle him one day so he can enjoy time out of the viv or even in the garden when its hot next year. Hes getting better ive taken a more hands off approach to him now just going in to change his water and feed him. Showing him the locusts and crickets ext befor i let them go for him to enjoy chasing which has got to the point he came over to open viv to see me while i spot cleaned his viv out which is progress


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

When I built my viv I went to my glass whos a very good family friend and he said I didnt need toughened glass as 6mm or 8mm glass is incredibly strong and unless dropped or hit with a heavy object it wouldnt break! He also said toughened safety glass just breaks into small pieces compared to the normal stuff! Once again this was just what I got told and after putting 2 big glass panels in they really are incredibly tough! Saving half the money! Just my 2 pence 

Vents are ok like noofy said to open on hot days (we dont get many of those!) otherwise like others have said they will let humidity out and play a factor on temps aswell. Seal it up good, save money on leccy bill, air gets through inbetween glass panels and when viv opened is more than enough air exchange! 

A good coat or 2 of yacht varnish or water proof resin inside and let it air out for a few weeks...I found doing then was ok but when I put it all together I blasted heat with a ceramic bulb and that helped get rid of fumes much quicker IMO! 

All the best with the build! 

Oh and remember use sealant to sealed every edge and corner and seeing as your building it...a good chance to do a good wiring job to stop cables being visible and hanging around which can/will be pull down! Any cheap sealant is fine dont go for the expensive aquarium stuff its useless for our needs...! Let that air out a few days too! 

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Noofy said:


> the build is looking fantastic! i saw the thread when you put the first pictures up but it's come a long way, some lucky bosc is going to love that. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thanks for that, ive only got a few more bags of soil to get as i underestimated the amount that i would need by around 10 bags, then i can put the glass in and leave it all running etc for a few days before i put him in it. also noofy, seeing as you breed them, can you really tell by their head shape whether the are male or female.


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

mitsi said:


> thanks for that, ive only got a few more bags of soil to get as i underestimated the amount that i would need by around 10 bags, then i can put the glass in and leave it all running etc for a few days before i put him in it. also noofy, seeing as you breed them, can you really tell by their head shape whether the are male or female.


yeah, its surprising how much soil is needed for boscs!
and nooo, you can never tell the gender of a bosc by looking at it. Out of all 14 of my savannahs i think i have maybe three that comply to the 'head shape rule'.
i have started to experiment with transillumination as a method of sexing.. some people have found it unreliable but so far i have found it 100% accurate when proving a male.. females are a little harder to tell so i am sexing the hatchlings and juveniles at every 4 weeks to document the success rates.


----------



## ruukasuu (Sep 12, 2010)

hey guys, when i was reading through the thread i was wondering about the whole vents and dehydration thing. does this apply to just monitors or other lizzards aswel, like an iguana? 

sorry the short thread hijack man


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Bad ruuk no hijacking lol only kiddin i dont mind one bit where all gere to help each other . Well framework here ready to cut and build so i best get cracking this week


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

make sure you take pics as you go is always nice to see it as its happening.


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Np will do heres a start lol nothing but its some pics ill start frame tomorrow
Wood support and some of the 2x2 for frame. There 4x4 for strength of holding that tank above it








The bosc wall lol end to end will bd allll viv








Did a little shopping bowl is for his meats n odd treats he normal get large locusts,crickets ext








And the man himself maxwell


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

hes sweet, will make a nice addition to that wall.


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Still got tube heat bulb,digi thermometers x4, ceramic bulbs and few what nots. Need to redo the turts basking area as it going along the back side instead of on side as when tanks forward in line with viv front theres a 1.5 ft gap at back which ill be hiding wiring. Gives them 1.5x4ft out of water space  upgrades for everyone 
Maxwell is coming along nicely now since he has correct heating ect. He came with a cermaic bulb and one of those curly uv bulb things which i dont rate both bulbs at opposit ends.


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok as per plans changed the 4x4 was just to bulky and not ideal fir my 5ft 6 other half to get to hand feed the much loved turts as it would be too high soooooo mind went a wandering . Pipework acces to boiler ruined my 10ft solid viv but it worked out better.
Heres a pic of a front veiw and ill explain it underneath








Ok so main viv including substrate digging box is 8x4x3 which is handy as boards come in 8x4 . Sizes on pic. The to the left side another viv is to be placed an secured to main build in a L shape. Now if you look at pic i have put a hash marked tunnel in which will be big enough for a fully grown Bosc . Probably large clay pipe buried in the substrate kind of like a burrow. This will give the Bosc access to another dry area being 2x2x4.
Next pic is a a side view as if you where stood at the right side of viv








Notice bottom left will be a glass door to gain access fir cleaning and also serve as a entry/exit for Bosc when i let him out to roam around. So half viewable half fixed to left side of main viv 
Now in my eyes its extra room to explore with added bonus of a kind of natural tunnel as if he'd dug himself 
Next step is to measure up the 2x2 frame and boards then place my order for wood which i found a company selling dressed timber 2x2 for £1.20 a meter.

A question now
Is dressed timber a must of can i use rough timber.

Any other ideas are welcome here as once its built it wont be cheap nor will it be changeable much lol thanks for looking. Also you may have noticed immalso building a crestie enclosure fairly big for my new rep room


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Couldnt resist a couple of shots of the lucky man 








Having scrambled egg


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

I would get your Bosc off wood chippings as these are killers of monitors when ingested with food. Also will not hold humidity like soil and sand mix plus no where for him to dig and burrow.


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Hes on Chipping's and ecoearth at the mo but will be in soil and saNd in the big build. Sorry but mate 2ft depth of substrate and nowhere to dig and burrow ??


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok guys orderd fresh wood some nice 2x2 dressed timber fir framework and 12mm osb boards all stored nicely in the hallway
















After shifting a sofa and 4ft fish tank i placed the backboard in place to see how well it filled room lol








After a fight with the saw 








Then i went ahead blood and all and knocked the basic frame up which still needs a few supports ect








Excuse everything being all over lol it was a gang hoe moment in starting lol. Think it fills that area nicely


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

So today i finished the sides top and bottom only getting a few hours a day to myself which includes feeding the animals i dontbget much diy time . But progress is progress
My american bulldog decided to test the strengh as it was lay face down to screw back panel 








The viv in place. The board at front is just a offcut the right panel will be 2ft deep


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

looking good so far


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Cheers mate going to trim the front tomoz. I did a schoolboy error and didnt take into consideration board thickness while making frame so i need to trim allll the edges too lmao


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok done some more today now trying to think of a few ideas for inside like platforms ect ect 

















Ideas are welcomed with a open mind


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Well got onto heating and interior and decided to make as much useable space for him. So flush mounting the heatlamps sounded a good solution. Away i went with a jigsaw. The holes are 6 inch wide so gives room for 6 inch reflectors
















Then to keep humidity and hear ect in viv i build a box around which will be as sealed as i can but alowing it to be opened to change bulbs or wires in future ect
















Drills gone flat so it on charge and ill be starting on interior structures


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Few more bits done 
Ramp up to basking area








Basking area under the lighting unit








View from outside the viv after i clamberd out lol








Ramp may be steeper and shorter after I've put substrate ect in I'm going to adjust to give him as much room as possible. Going to go tub shopping the weekend for his bath
Then get it painted and sealed

On his basking area im going to place rocks to hold heat and just look nicer
Any recommendations


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

looking good there always nice to see a nice setup coming together. get some big slate pieces to go on basking shelf, they hold and reflect heat well.


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for that mate ill look in b n q for some slate tiles any other good rocks to give some difference 
Heres a shot of me and the dog lol i was working inside when she joined me lol


----------



## curleywhirly (Jun 18, 2012)

scoobydrew said:


> Thanks for that mate ill look in b n q for some slate tiles any other good rocks to give some difference
> Heres a shot of me and the dog lol i was working inside when she joined me lol
> image


Wow! I didn't realise how big it was until I saw this! :O.. 
Looking good:2thumb:


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah its pretty big lol takes up one wall of my dining room lo.


----------



## luna (Jan 2, 2011)

any update on the finished thing???


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Not as of yet been a crazy few months moving reps around and sorting vivs ect and a new addition . Glass is on order just trying to find s good priced small pond for him. Ill update asap


----------



## luna (Jan 2, 2011)

poor you, no rush its just im about to start my first viv build and its a big one. 7ft* 3ft*4ft for my likle baby bosc and im trying to veiw as many vivs as possible before i start the build incase i gat any other ideas. your looks the most similar to how im building mine except mine will be in two halves (top and bottom) si i can take it apart to move it.
anyway no rush but i would love to see it


----------

